# Urine smell in wood laminate



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Last night we were cleaning up in Lilly's playpen which sits on wood laminate flooring and noticed when we lifted her little floor cushion there was a dried urine stain. We look for puddles and smell bedding, but have never thought to try and see dried puddles on wood (which is more difficult that you think). I wash the floor once a week. Anyway, I cleaned it up, thought nothing of it and always being thankful its not carpet UNTIL I noticed that the plank of laminate flooring appeared to have raised cracks like it warped where the 2 peices of wood met.....it never had this before. So after I washed the floor with water and vinegar (which I swear by to rid urine stains/smells on everything) I leaned down to smell the floor and discovered that the urine smell was deep down in those raised little cracks!!!! She will smell that forever!! So I poured baking soda on it to sit over night since it is known for absorbing smells & it seems to have worked but a dogs sense of smell is a million times better. Never ever in a million years did I ever think it could warp my floor like that and seep in!! Any suggestions on how to get rid of the smell other than replacing my wood planks?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm...knowing the construction a bit, I'd say no. The only way to get to the underlayment, or the subflooring itself (if it was soaked too), would be to replace the laminate flooring and underlayment. Which could be a lot of work, and costly. Could you move the couch over that area?


----------



## mistyinca (Oct 25, 2006)

I, too, have laminate flooring. Luckily we have not yet come across the same problem, but I have an idea for you. How about if you get some nature's miracle and spray or pour a little on the same crack that the urine seeped down into. It is supposed to neutralize urine odors, so maybe if it gets down into the same spot, it can do some work.

just a thought.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if liminate is wood(sorry hickville here) but if it is about the only way of getting the smell all the way out is to seal it in.If it is wood you can put a few coats of lacker on it.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

ok it's wood, i know that.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

workingdog said:


> you can put a few coats of lacker on it.


Unfortunately, laminate floors are not made to be lacquered.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

oh! for get that idea then.


----------



## mcate (Jul 23, 2006)

I had the exact same problem -- wondered where this urine smell kept coming from & discovered what must have been an OLD puddle under a cd player    

It was also raised & I did the same thing -- well, first I got disinfectant cleaner, then vinegar & water....it's just something that will have to be fixed or let go if I ever sell the house.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know of anything that will get the urine out of wood once its in there. And since its dried, you might be looking at replacing it... 

Might contact some wood flooring places and ask them if they have any suggestions or can point you to someone that knows.


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have wood laminate flooring also. It has gone through two puppies now and I have to say that I really like Nature's Miracle and similar products- there's one at Walmart that actually works and smells quite nice too (can't remember the name of it, OUT! maybe?). You can try it, but my suggestion would be only a small amount at a time so that the coating on the laminate doesn't warp. (In other words, don't pour the whole bottle on at once! )


----------

